# مهندس صيانة الطائرات.. طبقا لقانون الطيران الليبي



## محمد زرقة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس صيانة الطائرات
طبقا لقانون الطيران الليبي*​

مهندس صيانة الطائرات هو الشخص المخول لتحمل مسؤولية إجراء أعمال الصيانة على الطائرة أو أي من أجزائها، أو أنظمتها: هيكل، محرك، كهرباء، أجزهزة راديو،... إلخ. بمعنى أنه ما لم يتم الحصول على إجازة الصيانة، يصنف الشخص العامل في مجال الطيران كفني صيانة طائرات، وهو ما يسري على كل التخصصات، كما إن بعض قوانين العمل الخاصة بالطيران، تصنف الفنيـين، حتى الوصول إلى درجة مساعد مهندس.

تمنح إدارة الطيران المدني إجازات الصيانة، طبقا لما ينص عليه قانون الطيران المدني، الذي تشمل مجموعة من الشروط الواجب توفرها في الشخص. وسنحاول هنا تلخيص ما نص عليه قانون الطيران الليبي ومجموعة ملاحظات المهندسين والمشغلين.
إذ ينص القانون أن المدير العام1 هو المخول بمنح الشخص المناسب (الذي يستوفي الشروط) إجازة تخوله العمل كمهندس صيانة طائرات، وتجديد هذه الإجازة.


- متطلبات عامة:
يشترط للحصول على إجازة الصيانة، ونوردها بشكل مختصر، التالي2:
1- السن: لا يجوز ان يقل عمر طالب الترخيص عن 21 عاماً.
2- استيعابه للمعلومات الأساسية لهندسة الطيران.
3- خبرته في مجال الهندسة.
4- معرفته لنوع معين من الطائرات أو المحركات أو الأجهزة التي تتعلق بها درجة رخصته (إجازته).
5- أداؤه لاختبرات عملية.
6- الإلمام باللوائح.


- الشهدات التي يصدرها المهندس:
في القانون (يحق لحامل الإجازة أن يصدر تبعاً لدرجتها الشهادات التي تخوله الإجازة إصدارها...)3. والشهادات هي4:
1- شهادة الصيانة (Certificate of Maintenance / C of M).
2- شهادة إنجاز الأعمال (Certificate of Compliance / C of C).
3- شهادة اللياقة للطيران (Certificate of Fitness / C of F).


- تصنيف مهندسي الصيانة5:
يصنف مهندسي الصيانة طبـقـاً للتخصصات أو التقسيمات التالية:
1- تصنيف-A هياكل (Category A - Airframes):
ويعني أن الشخص الحامل لهذه الإجازة يمكنه العمل على هيكل الطائرة (بدن الطائرة) والإجهزة التابعة له، بما يتوافق مع نوع الطائرة والطراز، ويمكنه إصدار الشهادات التالية:
1- شهادة الصيانة.
2- شهادة اللياقة للطيران.
3- شهادة إنجاز الأعمال.
وتشمل الأعمال بشكل أساسي:
1- الهيكل الإنشائي لبدن الطائرة بما في ذلك الأبواب والنوافذ.
2- أنظمة التحكم والتوجيه، بما في ذلك أسطح التوجيه والتحكم.
3- القلابات وأنظمة الرفع.
4- أنظمة الهيدروليك.
5- الأنظمة الهوائية.
6- منظومة عجلات الهبوط.
7- أنظمة الضغط والتكييف.
8- نظام الأكسجين.
9- أنظمة الحماية من الثلج والمطار.
10- أنظمة الحماية من الحريق.
11- أنظمة الكهرباء.
12- أنظمة العدادات.
13- الطيار الآلي.
14- أجهزة المناولة.
15- كشف الأعطاب.
16- أجراء أعمال الصيانة الصغيرة.
17- الحفاظ على سلامة الأجهزة.
18- تطبيق الكشوفات والتعديلات الموصى بها.

2- تصنيف-B هياكل (Category B - Airframes):
يشترط فيمن يحمل هذه الإجازة، حصوله على إجازة تصنيف-أ (Category A)، لنوع الطيارة والطراز، وهو يقوم بكل الأعمال السابق، إضافة لأعمال الصيانة الكبرى وأعمال العمرة. ويمكنه إصدار شهادات إنجاز العمال المتعلقة بالتجديدات والإصلاحات والتغييرات والتعديلات أو اعتمادها.

ولا يسمح لمهندسي الدرجة-أ و ب، القيام بالإعمال المتعلقة بالمحركات والمراوح ذات الشفرات المتحركة أو الجهزة الكهربائة، إلا بناء على تزكية او تصريح خاص للعمل عليها6.

3- تصنيف-C محركات (Category C - Engines):
ويعني أن الشخص الحامل لهذه الإجازة اعتماد الأعمال المجراة على المحركات والإقرار بصلاحيتها لتأدية الأعمال، ويمكنه إصدار الشهادات التالية:
1- شهادة الصيانة.
2- شهادة إنجاز الأعمال.
وفيما يخص الأعمال لا يمكن للمهندس إلا العمل فيما تخوله الشركة، فلا يمكنه العمل على الأجزاء الداخلية للمحرك، باستـثناء بعض الكشوفات والأعمال التي تستدعي تغيير بعض الأجزاء الداخلية للمحرك كما في حال تغيير أحد أسطوانات المحرك المكبسي. وتشمل الأعمال بشكل أساسي:
1- المحركات بشكل عام.
2- وحدات القدرة المساعدة، او أي وحدات قدرة ملحقة بالطائرة.
3- منظومة وقود المحرك والهيكل.
4- منظومة الزيت.
5- منظومة الإشعال.
6- المراوح.
7- أنظمة دخول الهواء.
8- عاكس الدفع، ومخارج العادم.
9- أنظمة حماية المحرك من المطر والثلج.
10- أنظمة الحماية من الحريق.
11- منظومة الكهرباء.
12- العدادات واجهزة القياس التابعة للمحرك.
13- تشخيص الأعطاب وإصلاحها.
14- استبدال المحركات، ووحدات القدرة المساعدة، والمراوح، وغيرها من الأجهزة التابعة للمحرك.
15- تشغيل المحرك على الأرض بغرض الاختبار.
16- تنفيذ التعديلات والكشوفات الموصى بها.

4- تصنيف-D محركات (Category D - Engines):
ويمكن لحامل هذه الإجازة القيام بالاعمال المتعلقة بتجديد المحركات وإصلاحها وإجراء أية تغييرات او تعديلات لها، وما يتعلق بأعمال العمرة.

5- تصنيف-A وB هياكل ومحركات (Category A&C– Airframes & Engines):
وهو يختص بالطائرات المجرورة، بمعنة التي تعمل على محركات ذات مراوح، ويمكن لحامل هذه الإجازة العمل بمقتضيات التصنيف أ والتصنيف ب.

6- تصنيف-X بوصلة (Category X - Compass):
وهو يختص بكل أعمال التركيب، والاستبدال، والتعديل، والكشف والاختبار، وتشخيص وإصلاح الأعطال. ويمكن لحامل هذه الإجازو إصدار شهادة إنجاز الأعمال.

7- تصنيف-X أجهزة وعدادات (Category X - Instrument):
ويختص بالأعمال الخاصة باجهزة الطائرة وعداداتها، أو منظوماتها، ويمكنه إصدار شهادة إنجاز الأعمال، ويشتمل عمله بشكل أساسي على:
1- تركيب واختبار الدوائر الكهربائية.
2- أنظمة قياس الضغط.
3- أنظمة قياس الحرارة.
4- أنظمة قياس السرعة.
5- أنظمة قياس الكميات.
6- أنظمة قياس التدفق.
7- أنظمة تحديد المكان.
8- أنظمة تحديد الارتفاع.
9- أنظمة عدادات الجيرو.
10- أنظمة الطيران المتكاملة.
11- أنظمة الكمبيوتر/ ومجسات معلومات الهواء.
12- أنظمة القصور الذاتي.
13- أنظمة حفظ الطيران، و GPWS.
14- تحديد وإصلاح الأعطاب والمشاكل.
15- تطبيق التعديلات الموصى بها، وإجراء الفصحوصات والكشوفات اللازمة.

8- تصنيف-X كهرباء (Category X - Electrical):
ويختص بالأعمال الخاصة بالأجهزة الكهربائية بالطائرة بشكل عام، ويمكنه إصدار شهادة إنجاز الأعمال، ويشتمل عمله بشكل أساسي على:
1- أنظمة توليد وتوزيع التيار المتردد.
2- أنظمة توليد وتوزيع التيار المستمر.
3- البطاريات.
4- تركيب واختبار الدوائر الكهربائية.
5- نظام التشغيل الأولي للمحرك.
6- أنظمة المحرك/ المراوح الكهربائية.
7- نظام الوقود.
8- نظام الزيت.
9- أنظمة الحماية من الحرائق.
10- نظام الحماية من المطر والثلج.
11- نظام الضغط والتكييف.
12- أنظمة التحكم بالطيران.
13- أنظمة الهيدروليك/ الهواء.
14- أنظمة عجلات الهبوط.
15- تشخيص وإصلاح الأعطاب.
16- تطبيق التعديلات والكشوفات الموصى بها.

9- تصنيف-X طيار آلي (Category X – Automatic Pilots):
ويختص بالأعمال الخاصة بالطيار الآلي بشكل عام، ويمكنه إصدار شهادة إنجاز الأعمال، ويشتمل عمله بشكل أساسي على: معرفة بأنواع الطيار الآلي التي تتوافق مع الطائرة، وأيضاً تشخيص وإصلاح الأعطاب، إضافة لتطبيق التعديلات والكشوفات الموصى بها.

10- تصنيف-R راديو (Category X – Radio):
ويختص بالأعمال الخاصة بأجهزة الراديو بشكل عام، ويمكنه إصدار شهادة إنجاز الأعمال، ويشتمل عمله بشكل أساسي على: معرفة بأنواع الراديو التي تتوافق مع الطائرة، وأيضاً تشخيص وإصلاح الأعطاب، إضافة لتطبيق التعديلات والكشوفات الموصى بها.

وفي الأنظمة الحديثة، لم يعد يعتمد هذا التصنيف التفصيلي، بحيث تم إدماج مجموعة من التخصصات مع بعضها تحت تصنيف معين، ففي نظام الجار أو الأيازا، على سبيل المثال يتم تصنيف: الهياكل/ المحركات/ الكهرباء تحت تصنيف واحد هو B1.
أما هذه التصنيفات _وهي المعتمدة في ليبيا_ فهي تمثل التخصصات التي تقسم أعمال المهندسن على الطائرة، بحيث يحق لحامل الإجازة او الترخيص إجراء ما يختص به من أعمال، وتنفيذ الكشوفات المطلوبة منه، ولا يعني هذا أنه لا يمكنه العمل _عند الحاجة إليه_ خارج تخصصه، لأن من شروط المهندس إلمامه بكل أنظمة وأجهزة الطائرة التي يعمل عليها، إنما التصنيف درجة للتخصص المختار والمصنف للمهندس، وأي عمل يسند للمهندس خارج حدود اجازته، يمكنه تنفيذه طالما يتم الأمر تحت مباشرة وإشراف مهندس مجاز أو مرخص، أو يمكنه العمل من خلال أعتماد يصدر عن الطيران المدني.


___________
* هذا الموضوع يعتمد على قانون الطيران المدني وملاحظات المهندسين والمشغلين، قبل التعديلات الأخيرة على القانون والصادرة عن الطيران المدني.
1- للمزيد يمكن مراجعة: قانون الطيران المدني رقم 2 لسنة 1965_ قرار رقم:2/1966_ مادة:13.
2- للمزيد يمكن مراجعة: المصدر السابق: قرار رقم: 8/1966_ جدول: 5/أ.
3- المرجع رقم:1.
4- للمزيد يمكن مراجعة: ملاحظات المهندسين والمشغلين_ ملاحظة رقم:15.
5- للمزيد يمكن مراجعة: قانون الطيران المدني، وملاحظات المهندسين والمشغلين.
6- لا يعني هذا عدم إمكانية العمل مطلقاً طالما يحمل المهندس إجازة محركات، إنما يعني عدم تمكنه من اعتماد الأعمال المجراة على هذه الأجهزة، بينما يمكنه العمل كفني على أي من أجزاء الطائرة خارج حدود درجته، طالما يتم الأمر تحت إشراف مهندس مجاز (مرخص).
__________________
منقووووووول


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع

=======


----------



## o_t_a_k_a (31 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
أخى الكريم كنت اريد ان استفسر عن شىء انا متخرج حديثا من معهد هندسه وتكنولوجيا الطيران من مصر وحاصل على بكالريوس هندسه اتصالات والكترونيات طيران (افيونكس) وانا ليبى فى الاساس لكن من فتره طويله عايش فى مصر وأنوى السفر الى ليبيا للعمل فى مجال الطيران فما الكورسات المطلوبه واين اخدها وهل عند عملى فى شركه طيران يعطونى هم كورس البيزك ام اخده انا فى اى مكان بره؟


----------



## قريش محمد (18 يناير 2010)

الأخ المحترم
بعد التحية إلى المهندسين في ليبيا والدول العربية
أنا طالب اريد الحصول على شهادة البكالوريوس من الانترنيت، فى تخصصي الهندسة الميكانيكية، علما بأن مستواي الدراسي السنة الثانية بالمعهد العالي للكهرباء. أرجوا مراسلتي على عنواني [email protected]


----------

